# DeWalt Coming in Hot 🔥



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Real bad look, especially at the largest outdoor power equipment expo. 😬


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

lmao


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

DeWalt Prototype Lawn Mower Catches Fire At Equip Expo 2022


If you're following social media, you likely know that a prototype DeWalt battery-powered zero-turn lawn mower ignited and caught fire.




www.protoolreviews.com


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Can park those next to your Chevy Bolt.


----------



## Orangeman05 (Jan 20, 2015)

Dewalt blazes new trails in the OPE industry, get them while they're hot...


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

They tried to rush it too the Dewalt proving grounds for further development


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

an unfortunate situation, however the battery powered revolution is still happening and there is no stopping it.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Events like This will put a Damper on the Push for Electrics. I wonder if Homeowners Insurance covers Electric-Induced fires that burn down the house?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Curbside Pick-Up: Kobalt KM Battery Powered Lawn Mower - free stuff


Kobalt KM 2020X Lawn Mower Battery powered - 40v Max Lithium Ion Needs new batteries — think the batteries were damaged when in garage over winter Didn’t run after charging battery, but hope someone...



boston.craigslist.org




pass


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

1132le said:


> _Needs new batteries — think the batteries were damaged when in garage over winter _​pass


This is what happens when idiots can't follow the instructions in the manual... The batteries need to be charged and stored inside a temperature controlled environment, not an unheated garage.

Kobalt Mower Owners manual:

For best results, your battery should be charged in a location where the temperature is more than 45°F but less than 104°F. To reduce the risk of serious personal injury, do not store outside or in vehicles. 
Do not place the charger and battery in an area of extreme heat or cold. They will work best at normal room temperature. 
Always remove battery before storing the device. When battery becomes fully charged, unplug the charger from the power supply and remove the battery from the charger.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

The same people who would neglect their gas blowers will neglect the battery ones.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

michaelnel said:


> The same people who would neglect their gas blowers will neglect the battery ones.


Absolutely. Everyone knows gas powered machines require maintenance. The manufacturers are advertising how the battery machines are less maintenance. These people will take that as zero maintenance.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

JJG723 said:


> Absolutely. Everyone knows gas powered machines require maintenance. The manufacturers are advertising how the battery machines are less maintenance. These people will take that as zero maintenance.


And that will lead to more waste transfer station fires like the one in our town. People will cluelessly toss out old equipment and batteries into the trash.


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

If you are truly worried about a fire from your vehicle then you should avoid a hybrid. Looks like battery powered cars are much less likely to catch fire than gas powered ones.


https://www.kbb.com/car-news/study-electric-vehicles-involved-in-fewest-car-fires/



_"*Hybrid-powered cars were involved in about 3,475 fires per every 100,000 sold**. 

Gasoline-powered cars, about 1,530*. 

*Electric vehicles (EVs) saw just 25 fires* per 100,000 sold."_

Looks like the reason hybrids are more dangerous is the gasoline combination with electric.

_"Apparently, the presence of a gasoline enginge next to a high-powered electric battery system is the cause of most problems with hybrid cars. The combinations of these two together generate a lot of heat. This heat can be dangerous for the lithium-ion battery in the car and possibly cause a thermal runaway and fire."_


----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

Zavie said:


> They tried to rush it too the Dewalt proving grounds for further development


Now that's funny!


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Early EV's did not have temperature sensing and heat control of the battery when it is being charged. That was the cause of many of the fires. Of course, the mfr's learned from their mistakes (we are the beta testers, right?) and newer cars all have some means to monitor and mitigate excess heat.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WrenchIt said:


> newer cars all have some means to monitor and mitigate excess heat.


And that's how you get to 10-minute charging cycles...








Battery Tech Breakthrough: 10-Minute Charge Time Paves Way for Mass Adoption of Affordable Electric Car


Scientists develop a new technique that charges EV batteries in just 10 minutes. A design breakthrough has enabled a 10-minute charge time for a typical electric vehicle battery. A paper detailing the record-breaking combination of a shorter charge time and more energy acquired for a longer trave



scitechdaily.com


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

tabora said:


> And that's how you get to 10-minute charging cycles...


And that's probably not the only change that's coming. In 10 years the batteries we use won't look anything like today's.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Bump


----------

